# Turin and Genoa



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Im sure I may have asked before but anyway.

Tomorrow we are off to visit these Italian Cities for 4 days a piece.

Any cafe recommendation? Yes, I realise there wont be anything along the lines of Colonna & Smalls or Prufrock ; )


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Lets just say Im glad to be back in the UK , solely from a coffee perspective tho ; )


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Nothing of note found?


----------



## CoffeeDiva (May 9, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> Lets just say Im glad to be back in the UK , solely from a coffee perspective tho ; )


You had your suspiciscions before you went . . .


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Genoa best place -

https://vine.co/v/h1Dlb0P1Vag/embed/simple (faema and unknown old grinder). Espresso 3/10, cappuccino 6/10 - only place to not cremate the milk. Was actually a drink of 3rds.

Turin best place was a chain

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/376613554247315456 (!) 4 group lever and 6 different grinders and coffees, barista actually cared and looked polished. Espresso 4/10, cappuccino 5/10. Latte art!

Eataly in Genoa had a crazy old Elektra 2 group

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/376705788086992896 The portafilter spouts were not cleaned once in the 3 days I visited. I asked for a ristretto to try and get something less bitter & sweeter - it worked. 3/10 rather than 1/10 !

Generally a poor show. Everywhere the equipment was dirty, coffee sat stale in dosers. If they cared less about the blonding point and more about everything leading up to putting the portafilter into the machine then the coffee might taste a whole heap better. Everyone puts sugar in everything, its just whats done there. It wasnt a case of dark roast or robusta (because very often the roast wasnt showing oils and they claimed 100% arabica) .... Im glad I took my aeropress & Porlex !


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Same further south in Sicily, sugar dumped in everything, take it or leave it.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

glevum said:


> Same further south in Sicily, sugar dumped in everything, take it or leave it.


Guess this matters less when the beans are roasted very dark thus reducing the spectrum of flavour profiles to very little.

Thank goodness for the third wave roasters we've got in the UK who provide beans with bags of flavour and character which don't need the inclusion of sugar to mask their bitterness.


----------

